# babies



## harlequin stud (Dec 20, 2009)

hi all
just thought i would upload a few litters 
see what you all think

paul

1st litter 2 weeks old cinemons



2nd litter 2 1/2 week old pink eyed whites and an ivory satin


----------



## harlequin stud (Dec 20, 2009)

dont know why its all got mixed up ??


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Clueless as to pics being mixed up
BUT
Those in the first pic are lovely !!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

The brokens have some really promising spotting and I particularly love the PEWs' heads and ears. Good job! :clap


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

I can see me stealing some of those brokens :twisted:


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

very cute, really like the brokens


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Those broken marked babies are fabulous!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

nice plump babies.


----------



## harlequin stud (Dec 20, 2009)

hi all

thanks for all the comments nice to hear it sounds like i am doing ok
was very ill for 6 months last year and my mice took a backward step
but hopefully this year i will do alot more showing

paul


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

They are all pretty nice looking; I'd love to get my hands on one of those nice jumbo whites.


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

love the broken bubs, am very jelous


----------

